# Complete this



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

5


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Days till season!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

right now thats to to many


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

5...minutes before shooting time. (when most of the crowd will show up at the WMAs.)


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

5 thousand shells that will be shot at farmington....on center dike :roll:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

5...Minutes after shooting time begins.(When most the crowd shows up at the WMAs.)


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

5 people will walk thru your spread before shooting time at farmington bay!!!


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

5 how many wives Warren Jeffs had


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

5 how old Warren Jeff's "wives" were when they were forced to marry him


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you from Colorado City, birdboy?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Are you from Colorado City, birdboy?


 :lol: Nice Bryan.

5 groups of people that will set up behind you and try to shoot birds over your nice spread.

5 volleys before shooting hours start.

5 boats that will be taking WAYYYY to much time at the ramp (just assuming anyway)

5 dog fights that will go on on the dike because people bring their untrained mutts and let em run loose during the hunt.

5 ducks your dog will have to go fetch for other parties who have no way of retrieving downed birds.

5 great stories we'll read on here about people who actually endured the opener and had a great time inspite of the circus going on around them.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

5 times funner to hunt ducks than go to work!
R


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I under estimated your guys creativity. Mojo had what I was thinking, but I like the other comments. lol


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

5 shots to limit out on opening morning


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

5.....dozen Utah duck hunters that won't be hunting waterfowl around Evanston come Saturday.



(Waterfowl in Wyoming opened last week.)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

5 guys that will shoot your decoys. :lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

5 shells someone will have in there shotgun on the opener!
I like this thread!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

5 finger dip Saturday morning...... :mrgreen:
Let me clarify..........
Copenhagens five finger dip "Hagen"


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

5 is what time I'll be getting to my spot to hunt!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

5 people i have to take with me!





DiverFreak


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

5- The number of cripples each levi wearin dike hunter will down before going home empty handed.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> 5 finger dip Saturday morning...... :mrgreen:
> Let me clarify..........
> Copenhagens five finger dip "Hagen"


Nice


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

MERGS!!!! Hope you shot those to train your dog with. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

.....people will be shot at lethal range but only get surface wounds.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> .....people will be shot at lethal range but only get surface wounds.


Duck and cover.... INCOMING!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

5 feet over my decoys and from my face.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

5... hours before shooting starts is the minimum time needed to secure a good spot on a public WMA

5... shots will be fired before 630 am on farmington bay

5.... items will be checked on each hunter they stop at the crossroads of the dikes at fb (shell capacity of your gun, steel shot, license, hip and duck stamp) 

5....people will shoot a pelican thinking it was a goose

5.... people will pick up the empties they find on the dike on their walk back to the truck

5... the number of separate decoy spreads that will share any open bay on farmington saturday morning

5.... minutes is all it takes for you to be completelty frustrated by the exceptionally poor (nonstop) calling coming from the next blind down.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

5...days after the opener before I even pull my waders out of the storage closet. That's probably not true...I'll probably try to get out there after some quackers during the week next week...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

5 minutes to limit out on teal! :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

5...people who go home before shooting starts because they didn't realize the channels off the dikes were so deep and they took a dip.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Californians will tag pelicans with their swan tags.
People will be arrested for drug possession.
New hunters will be addicted to waterfowling like crack cocaine.
Hundred cases of shells will be shot on the meat lines of the Wasatch Front throughout the day.
Airboats will break down and need a tow in.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

5.....cases of stupidity that will be broadcast by KSL 5 TV the evening of the opener.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

5 snores from my ice sled because I got to the spot so **** early I fell asleep and missed the start of shooting hours.


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

5......Goooldennnn Riiiings, 4 falling birds, 3 mud hens, 2 collared doves, and a chuckar partridge in a dead tree.


----------

